# Fibromyalgia - self help?



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi, recently been diagnosed with Fibromyalgia, which seems to be very similar to M.E and I want to know if anyone on here has it, and has tried a supplement called VEGEPA made by Igennus.

Supposed to be full of fish oils etc . I want to know if it helped?

For those of you who have not heard of Fibromyalgia, try www.fibroaction.org lots of useful info on there.......as some of you may recall I had been blaming my aches and pains on statins...until I saw a specialist......

Live life to the full....well stagger about and try to look alive!!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

My youngest daughter has it. It is unfortunatly a disease which most people think is not, but trying to bring up 3 small children on your own with this prob is not a joke. There are residential courses to help manage it but the children could not be without their Mum for that long.

The current NHS thinking is to lay down on the onset of pain until you feel better. That is the advice she got sitting in a room with the 3 young children, two of which have only just started going to play group.

I will ask\sugget she may want to try the stuff you mention but as there are loads of people out there with it who have had it many years the only cure will be what is good for the individual. No magic cure yet I am afraid.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*fibraymagia self help*

hello bouncer,

sorry i dont know about the supplement,but thank you for shedding light on a life long problem of mine,cant call it an illness because so many,names for so many symtems.
its been called mutli joint stress symtom,food intolerence,ibs,me, stress,and a million more, but the thing was i never missed a days work,self employed so couldent,but spent most of my life with some sort of pain or tiredness,but loved dancing, walking,hiking,cycling,and on good days could out walk anybody.

so bouncer,for what its worth,my way of coping is lots of hot baths,with loads of lavender oil,a good oestopath who i always thought weird,when he would strech my neck,when the pain was in my ankle,but the article reakens the copression starts in your neck,massages at the local collages because,they are very cheap,so i can go for at least 1 a week,aqua fit at least twice a week,gentle walking at least once a week, even when i dont feel like it,no sugar in anything,multi vitamin supplements, and i dont do dashing.....it always makes me feel rough.

i always used to say,that if somebody suggested hopping on one leg wearing a top hat i would have given it a try.

good days i share,bad days i keep to myself. hope you find ways of coping,so that life becomes good again.best of luck.

mags


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Fish oils definitely help. Can I suggest that you try Traditional Chinese Acupuncture. The first set of treatments need to be close together and then over a period of time the length between the treatments can be increase until 2 a month should keep the pains at bay. 

It is important to find a properly trained practitioner, there is a UK register.

Regards

Arizona


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks to both of you for such positive replies, funnily enough I took the dog for a walk today in our local park (usually take him elsewhere so he can free run), anyway, I met a lady who has had Fibro and ME for most of her life, now you can't tell me that was a coincidence....

We had a good chat and she has reassured me that no I'm not developing altsimers (sp) or going slowly insane with pain as a side effect...and after asking my house number five times promised to drop me some info round...(yep my memory is getting as bad as hers!) but at least we had a little giggle over it.

I've had this for a long time and its taken ages to get a doctor to do something about it, like send me to a Rheumatologist, she was in no doubt as to the diagnosis after touching my 'tender points'.....so if you feel you are being ignored by the doctor, please persist, a lot of them don't know how to diagnose Fibro...

As for the supplement, well I will find out more before committing to buying it as its £11 a bottle.

I would not wish this on anyone, but to be honest it was good to find out there are more people out there with it than just me......


----------



## almag (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi Bouncer.

I have suffered from fibro myalgia for about 15 years. 5 years ago I discovered magnesium malate and I have never looked back since then. My condition has much improved and I now lead a more or less normal life. If you buy 4 pots it works out about £8.00 per month. I buy it from www.supportme although there are several web sites that sell it. I know of several people who have found it beneficial but it doesn't work for everyone. I would recommend that it is worth a try. Good luck

Maggie


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks Maggie, I will have a look at that. Julie (bouncer)


----------

